# Gaming System mit Zukunft



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Hi all,


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
Mehr als 1500 sollen es nicht werden da ich viel aus meinem alten Rechner verwerten kann.


2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Ja Maus, Tastatur, Später dann auch noch neuen Bildschirm. Aber dass hat hier jetzt eig. nichts mit zu tun und fließt auch nicht ins Budget mit ein.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
- MasterCooler Gehäuse BigTower
- 680 Watt Netzteil
- DVD-Brenner
- Corsair Wasserkühlung (CPU)
- SATAII Festplatte 500GB

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Es wir ein Eigenbau.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Ja, 1920*1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was?
BF4 ich weiss sonst jetzt noch keins. Aber ich denke mal ein System was BF schafft hat auch mit anderen Titeln keine Großen Probleme.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Er soll auf jedenfall für dass Übertakten ausgelegt sein. Wenn die Leistung nich mehr passt werde ich ihn schon aufdrehen, bevor ich mir gleich neue Hardware Kaufe.

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Ich werde mir denn PC in der Zweiten Woche von BF4 BETA Kaufen. Und ich möchte mit dem PC einen aufbauplan machen. Also jetzt erstmal nur ein Grafikkarte Später nee Zweite im SLI und dann wenn ich Übertakten will kommt in 2-3 Jahren ein Wasserkühlung für die GPU her. Zum anderen will ich mir in 2-3 Monaten dann einen neuen Bildschirm zulegen 27" 120Hz Full-HD. Ihr sollt aus Leistungsicht und Preis/Leistung denken.

Dieses System soll mir schon 4-5 Jahre halten, deswegen nehme ich auch nur Qualität.

Nochmal die Hardware die ich Beitze
- MasterCooler Gehäuse BigTower
- 680 Watt Netzteil
- DVD-Brenner
- Corsair Wasserkühlung (CPU)
- SATAII Festplatte 500GB

So was will ich neue Hinzufügen:

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z V2.0 AMD 990FX (http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-So-AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR-ATX-Re_808111.html)

Prozessor: AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ (www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-FX-Series-FX-8350-8x-4-00GHz-So-AM3--BOX_818298.html)

Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream (Palit XpertVision Geforce GTX 780 Super Jetstream 3072MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de)
Wegen diesem Artikel 
Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream im Test - ComputerBase

Wie gesagt in ca. nem halben Jahr würde eine 2. Karte dazukommen.

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3-2400 (www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...east-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_820925.html)

SSD-Festplatte: 128GB Corsair Neutron Series 2.5" (www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-synchron--CSS_830205.html)

Was sagt Ihr zu diesem System? Passt dass so mit AMD oder sollte ich doch eher Intel nehmen?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Ok, das ist schon mal ausführlich xD

Was für ein 680W-Netzteil ist das denn?


----------



## heldarious (28. August 2013)

Was ist es denn genau für ein Netzteil?

Bei dem Budget würde ich ei  Intel I5 - 4670K nehmen.

Bei der Grafikkarte lohnt sich die GTX 780 nicht wirklich. Die ist zu überteuert. 10 -15 Prozent mehr Leistung für 50 Prozent aufpreis zur GTX 770? Kannst dir auch mal die HD 7970 anschauen.

Beim Mainboard würde ich ein Gigabyte
 Z-87 nehmen.

Und der 2400 mhz Ram lohnt auch nicht wirklich.  Die Mehrleistung zum 1600 /1866 mhz spürst du nicht


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Hier mal was zur Performance aktueller CPU`s:


Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit
ich würde eher zu einem Intel-Prozzi raten (i5-4670k). Der ist übertaktbar, in Games meist fixer wie jegliche AMD-CPU und auch effizienter...

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Ich würde es so machen:

Gehäuse, LW, CPU-Kühler und die HDD von dir.

Dann diese Teile hier:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (für's SLI nimm den 1. und den 3. Slot und deaktiviere 2 und 4)

RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (2x wenn du unbedingt 16gb willst, ist aber unnötig)

2x GPU: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (evtl. 2 für ein Raid 0)

Damit bist du unter 1300€ und hast dein SLI bereits.


----------



## heldarious (28. August 2013)

Ja die von Teutonnen ist gut 

Sli aber nur wenn dein Netzteil mitmacht...


----------



## Duvar (28. August 2013)

Direkt GTX 770 SLI machen, einer der Kollegen macht das sicherlich, ich muss pennen.

Gute Nacht zusammen und viel Spaß beim Helfen.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Welches Netzteil hast du denn überhaupt? 680 Watt sagt genau gar nichts aus 

Am besten machst du mal ein Foto vom Aufkleber oder verlinkst den Hersteller.




heldarious  schrieb:


> Ja die von Teutonnen ist gut
> 
> Sli aber nur wenn dein Netzteil mitmacht...



Ich mache nur gute Sachen.


----------



## heldarious (28. August 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht von LC - Power


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht von LC - *Trauer*


 Ftfy.


----------



## IqpI (28. August 2013)

Oder aber man packt in deine config noch ein BQ dark power pro10 und der TE verscherbelt das alte ding


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Oder aber man packt in deine config noch ein BQ dark power pro10 und der TE verscherbelt das alte ding


 

Darum will ich ja wissen, was er für eins hat 

Wenn er schon ein BQ hat, muss er das ja nicht tauschen^^

Das hier wäre zum Beispiel noch voll OK.
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Netzteil ist ein Corsair CX600. Aber wenn ich mir Natürlich mir die zweite Grafikkarte holle kommt auh bein neues Netzteil mit rein.

Radeon kommt für mich nicht in Frage wegen den schlechten Treibern von AMD.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Dann das hier:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder das, wenn du noch enorm viel Zeug anschliessen willst:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Tendenz ganz klar zum 650W:


----------



## heldarious (28. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Radeon kommt für mich nicht in Frage wegen den schlechten Treibern von AMD.



Und Nvidia ist fehlerlos ?  
Hab selber AMD und kann dies mit den schlechten Treibern überhaupt nicht bestätigen  

Naja. Mit einer GTX 770 machst du nichts falsch


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen:
> 
> 2x GPU: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ja war auch meine erste Wahl doch dann habe ich diesen Artikel gelesen. 

Mikroruckler bei Grafikkarten gerade bei Dual-GPU
Mikroruckler bei Grafikkarten - ComputerBase


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Die Treiber von Radeon/AMD sind vom feinsten. Nvidia hat in letzter Zeit richtig großen Mist gebaut, was Treiber angeht.

Aber 2 MSI GTX770 sind voll geil 

Bei Mikrorucklern kommt es immer auf das Spiel an, und auf die Person. Vielen Leuten fallen die gar nicht auf.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Beim Mobo könntest du auch das nehmen:


ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das Layout/UEFI (das neue Bios) und die Lüftersteuerung sind klasse. SLI/Crossfire macht man entweder gleich mit Oberklasse-Schleudern oder gar nicht. Später gibt es längst schon wieder schnellere Single-GPU`s, die fast vergleichbare Leistung bei einem *deutlich niedrigeren* Verbrauch bieten. Für Full-HD und jetzt langt eine GTX770/HD7970 meist sehr gut aus

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Das optimale Board für SLI/CF ist das Gigabyte Z87X-OC 

Aber, wie face schon schrieb, für FullHD reicht eine 770er völlig aus.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das optimale Board für SLI/CF ist das Gigabyte Z87X-OC
> 
> Aber, wie face schon schrieb, für FullHD reicht eine 770er völlig aus.


Für Full-HD muss es (wie schon gesagt) meist kein Multi-GPU-Setup sein. Oder hat der TE von Downsampling, daddeln auf mehreren Bildschirmen oder extremen AA-Stufen gesprochen...

Gruß


----------



## Spitfire2190 (28. August 2013)

da bf4 Teil des never settle programms von amd ist. Würde. Ich amd doch eher empfehlen wenn es ihm hauptsächlich um das Game geht wird er mit 2x 7970 echt gut kommen.... Dank amd's frame pacing treiber ist das mit den mikrorucklern auch bald Geschichte  mfg spitfire


----------



## Pexii (28. August 2013)

Geschichte sind Mikroruckler noch lange nicht, aber man kann was dagegen unternehmen

mfg


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

@facehugger
Nein, aber davon, dass er SLI haben will.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nein, aber davon, dass er SLI will.


Das rede ich ihm schon noch aus

Gruß


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Pexii schrieb:


> Geschichte sind Mikroruckler noch lange nicht, aber man kann was dagegen unternehmen
> 
> mfg


 
Genau deswegen wollte ich erst Später auf SLI Umsteigen. Wenn es eben Nvidia geschafft hat dass Problem zu lösen.
Was sollte man denn dagegen Unternehmen können?

Und hier hat die Palit Super JetStream 50% Mehr Leistung.

Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Ach ja was ich vllt. vergessen habe. Ich möchte BF4 dann schon auf Ultra und min. 70fps schaffen.


----------



## heldarious (28. August 2013)

Wieso nicht einfach "nur" eine HD 7970?
Die sollte für Full HD doch locker reichen?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das rede ich ihm schon noch aus
> 
> Gruß


 


Für 1920x1080p macht SLI auch nicht wirklich Sinn. 

(hust, ich benutze zwar auch 2 Karten, aber auch nur, weil ich die zweite dank falschem Preisschild extrem günstig bekommen habe...)


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Ja ok werde ich ja dann sehen. Ich nehme ja auch erstmal eine. Aber haste dir denn Vergleich angeschaut? Die Palit hat schon sehr viel mehr Leistung als die GTX770.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Natürlich, aber eine übertaktete Graka mit einer "stock" zu vergleichen, ist sinnlos.


----------



## wievieluhr (28. August 2013)

Ende Oktober stellt AMD die Neue HD 9000 Serie vor (wenn ich mich nich täusche)
AMD timed den Release von der neuen Generation wahrscheinlich extra so, damit BF4 ein Teil von NEVER SETTLE wird. und du direkt beim möglichen Graka Kauf dazu kriegst.

momentan: bessere Wahl GTX 700 - aber bedenke, dass die HD7000 Serie schon 2 jahre alt ist, und recht gut mithält oder ?

dir kann bis jetzt keiner genau sagen was die Anforderungen in BF4 werden..... 
die benching werte aus der Alpha sind ja noch nicht ausschlag gebend.
wie gesagt .... treiber sind noch nicht aktuell ....
BF4 lief auf der Gamescon mit 2x 7990.... mehr leistung geht da nichmehr wirklich

zu multi GPU:
in den Letzten jahren war Nvidia immer besser 
aber AMD hat schon riesen Sprünge gemacht:
schau dir mal das Video zum 13.8 BETA treiber mit "frame Pacing" an....
wirklich sehr gute verbesserung. und arbeiten weiter dran.

Nvidia hatte zwar sehr lange die Besseren Treiber aber schau dir mal die letzten whql treiber an -.-
als ich noch meine 550 ti hatte gabs riesig viele bugs mit den neuen treibern, und das kanns nich sein meiner meinung nach 
Das Schöne an AMD ist, dass die Radeons ein riesiges Leistungspotential haben und die Treiber wirklich spürbare Mehrleistung holen ....
bei nem treiberupdate gabs mal 10 fps mehr in BF3. wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht stürzen sich unsere freunde in zukunft auf die Treiberoptimierung, damit die technisch verfügbare Mehrleistung in Games genutzt wird und so mehr FPS rauskommen.

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Erok (28. August 2013)

Was genau willst Du denn mit der Grafik-Schlacht betreiben ?

Willst Du in 3 D spielen ? oder willst Du auf mehreren Monitoren zocken ? Oder solls nur ne Vorsorge dafür sein, daß Du Battlefield 4 auf Ultra in Full-HD spielen kannst ?

Die beste SLI/Crossfire-Lösung zur Zeit ist und bleibt immernoch eine GTX 690. 

Und dies hat gleich mehrere Gründe. Es entsteht weniger Abwärme die bekämpft werden muss, weniger Gefahr von Microrucklern als mit 2 GTX 770 oder was auch immer, weniger Stromverbrauch, und man benötigt nur ein Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil mit 550 Watt, und natürlich auch nur einen PCIe Slot.

Und solange keine GTX 790 auf dem Markt erscheint, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. Denn 2 GTX 770 sind von der Leistung her genauso am Ende, wenn die die GTX 690 die Flügel hängen lässt.

2 GTX 780 werden sich nur lohnen, wenn Du mit NVIDIA 3 D Vision 2 spielen willst, und wenn Du mit 3 Monitoren zocken möchtest.

Von daher solltest Du uns erst einmal sagen, wofür die enorme Grafik-Power überhaupt benötigt wird. 

Wenns nur um Ultra-Einstellungen in BF 4 geht, und die auf Full HD, dann wird Dir eine GTX 780 sicherlich mehr als ausreichen. Da benötigt es kein SLI-System dafür.

Greetz Erok


----------



## wievieluhr (28. August 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Und dies hat gleich mehrere Gründe. Es entsteht weniger Abwärme die bekämpft werden muss, weniger Gefahr von Microrucklern als mit 2 GTX 770 oder was auch immer, weniger Stromverbrauch, und man benötigt nur ein Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil mit 550 Watt, und natürlich auch nur einen PCIe Slot.


 
weniger abwärme als zwei karten: Ja
aber 7990 is kühler.... durch standardmäßig 3 axial lüfter.
(wenn man vom Referenzmodell ausgeht)
keiner Weiß bis jetzt welche multi GPU lösung in BF4 ruckelt, oder nicht.
Aber mal butter bei die Fische, sich übern Stromverbrauch aufregen, is bei nem Gaming PC totaler quatsch.....
da muss man auch den Kühlschrank mit 1 kühlen lassen alle Lichter in der Wohnugn immer aus machen und beim Wäschewaschen den Nachtstrom benutzen 
Selbst wenn mir jetzt viele Leute Widersprechen werden:
Zukunftssicher heißt ja mehr oder Weniger, dass man mit Betrag X€ ne Weile auf Gleichem Niveau zocken kann.
und so gesehen machen 300€ Karten am meisten Sinn. dann gibts zwar kein Crysis3 / BF4 auf ultra aber man gibt pro 1,5Jahre 300€
anstatt 400€-500€/a bei ner high end karte (1 karte alle 2 Jahre....)

das ganze für paar Grashalme und für 10 fps mehr ..... ich glaube nich 

ich werde mir zu BF4 ne zweite 7950 boost holen..... hab dann unter 500€ hingelegt und bin von der Leistung her mit der Titan gleich auf.
klar, frisst cf Mehr strom als 1 Titan/690/7990 aber die 50 - 100€ strom bei 24/7 betrieb aufs Jahr gerechnet..... is man immernoch billiger dran.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja ok werde ich ja dann sehen. Ich nehme ja auch erstmal eine. Aber haste dir denn Vergleich angeschaut? Die Palit hat schon sehr viel mehr Leistung als die GTX770.


Wenn du meinst, das etwa 20% Mehrleistung:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
(klicke auf 12 weitere Elemente einblenden um direkt mit der GTX780 vergleichen zu können), dir um die 250€ Aufpreis zur GTX770 wert sind, dann ist das natürlich dein Bier Für mich wär das Geld verbrennen... Und auch die GTX770 kann man ocen

Und "zukunftssicher" gibt es bei PC-Hardware eh nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Was genau willst Du denn mit der Grafik-Schlacht betreiben ?
> 
> Willst Du in 3 D spielen ? oder willst Du auf mehreren Monitoren zocken ? Oder solls nur ne Vorsorge dafür sein, daß Du Battlefield 4 auf Ultra in Full-HD spielen kannst ?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Ja es geht Hauptsächlich um BF4 und auf Ultra Zocken. Ich habe mir schon vor in einem halben Jahr einen Bildschirm mit Höherer Auflösung zuzulegen. 
3D werde ich nicht Zocken da mir die Technik nicht zusagt. Steh überhaubt nicht auf dass ganze 3D zeugs.

Also ich sag es hier jetzt nochma, erstmal nholle ich mir nur eine GTX 780 wenn ich dann merke dass die mir mehr als genug Reicht wird es auch keine zweite. Da lass ich mir alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Und bitte achtet doch bitte nicht immer auf Preis-Leistung so Stark sondern eher nur auf die Leistung.

Lg Jake


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## Erok (28. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ja es geht Hauptsächlich um BF4 und auf Ultra Zocken. Ich habe mir schon vor in einem halben Jahr einen Bildschirm mit Höherer Auflösung zuzulegen.
> 3D werde ich nicht Zocken da mir die Technik nicht zusagt. Steh überhaubt nicht auf dass ganze 3D zeugs.
> 
> Also ich sag es hier jetzt nochma, erstmal nholle ich mir nur eine GTX 780 wenn ich dann merke dass die mir mehr als genug Reicht wird es auch keine zweite. Da lass ich mir alle Möglichkeiten offen.
> ...



Die Leistung alleine ist halt nicht immer alles  

Lass es mich mal beispielhaft erklären.

Mit normalen Boxen am PC oder einem 50 Euro Headset und einer GTX 780 im Rechner, hast Du zwar Ultra-Einstellungen was das Bild betrifft, aber nicht ganz so schönen Ton.

Kaufst Du eine GTX 770 , eine Asus Xonar U7 Soundkarte und einen z.B. Beyerdynamic DT 770 Kopfhörer plus ein Zalman - Mikrofon, hast Du bei BF 4 evtl "nur" High-Einstellungen, welche sich nur sehr minimal von Ultra unterscheiden werden, aber dafür die weitaus bessere Soundquelle auf den Ohren, womit Du eine bedeutend bessere Feind-Ortung zur Verfügung hast, und das zum gleichen Preis, wie eine GTX 780.

Und eine bessere Feind-Ortung und den weitaus besseren Klang dabei, erhöht so gesehen die Leistung um einiges mehr, als nur eine fette Grafikkarte  

Darum versuchen wir so ausgewogen wie möglich, und eben das beste fürs Geld heraus zu holen, was drin ist im jeweiligen Budget der Leute, die hier Hilfe suchen 

Denn ob Du jetzt BF 4 mit 120 FPS spielen kannst, oder nur mit 107 FPS wirst Du nicht wahr nehmen können auf einem Full-HD Monitor. Aber ob Du glaskaren Sound auf den Ohren hast, und somit die Feinde noch schneller und besser orten kannst, das wirst Du sehr wohl zu schätzen wissen nach sehr sehr kurzer Zeit 

Und da 3D und 3 Monitore bei Dir wohl keine Option sein werden, würdest Du mit einer GTX 770 auf jedenfall mehr als gut bedient sein, und sparst halt ein haufen Geld, dass in sinnvollere Hardware investiert werden könnte. Wie gesagt, zum Beispiel in den Sound, oder in eine echte Wasserkühlung, die Dir auf Dauer mehr bringt als die GTX 780.

Aber wenns auf 200 Euro mehr nicht ankommt, kann man sich das schöne Stück Hardware definitiv auch mal leisten, auch wenns schwachsinnig ist  Muss nicht alles immer eine Vernunfts-Entscheidung sein, siehe meinen PC in der Signatur 

Greetz Erok


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Und bitte achtet doch bitte nicht immer auf Preis-Leistung so Stark sondern eher nur auf die Leistung.
> 
> Lg Jake


Nunja, wir wollen halt für den TE das beste für einen vernünftigen Preis herausholen. Was du im Endeffekt mit deinem Budget machst, ist natürlich ganz allein deine Sache. Und Eroks Ausführungen in Sachen Klang/Ortung in BF3/4 wurde ich beherzigen

Gruß


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (28. August 2013)

Ja ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit bis ich mir dass System Kaufe. Bis dahin werden ja bestimmt auch die AMD Radeon 9xxx herrausgebracht. Ich denke zwar nicht dass sie besser als die Top Modele von Geforce sind aber bestimmt wird der Preis so etwas von denn Karten Runtergehen. Oder was erwartet ihr?



> Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion



Danke für den Link ist sehr Interessant. Ich werde es auf jedenfall mit in meine Kauf Entscheidung einfließen lassen.

Und wegen dem Sound. Ich hab schon ein Sehr gutes Headset von meiner PS3 wo ich erst vor ein paar Monaten gekauft habe. Aber Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Erok (28. August 2013)

Auch wenn du es nicht ganz glauben magst, aber es gibt keine sehr guten Headsets  Ausser es heisst Beyerdynamic MMX 300 und dieses ist im Preis/Leistungs-Niveau überteuert. Denn dieses besteht aus dem von mir empfohlenen DT 770 Kopfhörer plus einem Mikrofon. Das MMX 300 kostet 300 Euro, und der Kopfhörer selbst kostet 160 Euro  Und nur weil am MMX 300 ein Mikro schon angebracht ist, 140 Euro mehr zahlen ? Lohnt sich also auch nicht 

Am besten mal in ein HiFi-Geschäft gehen, und Dir verschiedene Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse um die 150 bis 200 Euro anhören, dann hörst Du den wirklichen Unterschied zu einem Headset 

Die Preise der GTX Karten wird wohl kaum mehr in den Keller rutschen. Mehr wie 20 Euro gehen die garantiert nicht mehr runter, denn  sie sind jetzt schon weitaus günstiger als die Vorgänger-Modelle 

Die neuen AMD-Karten werden  sicherlich auf dem gleichen Niveau wieder sein wie im direkten Vergleich bei  den Vorgänger-Modellen. Jedoch hat man halt als Bonus immernoch das Never Settle-Bundle mit dabei, was immer aus zwei bis vier Spielen besteht, was die AMD-karten dann preislich attraktiver da stehen lässt als die Nvidia-Karten.

Da Du aber eh kein 3 D willst, kannst Du da beruhigt auf die AMD-Karten warten und das Never Settle-Bundle mit abstauben, wenn da was für Dich dabei ist 

Denn man kann eig sagen, wenn man kein 3 D will, PyhsX keine Rolle spielt, oder bestimmte CAD-Programme die Nvidia-karten benötigen nicht verwendet werden, ist man meist mit der AMD-Karte günstiger dran, bzw bekommt insgesamt mehr fürs Geld als bei Nvidia 

Und solange Du kein  Fanboy einer der Hersteller bist, ist das auch kein unbedingter Kaufgrund für Nvidia oder für AMD 

Greetz Erok


----------



## wievieluhr (28. August 2013)

meine Einschätzung wird Sein, dass AMD Da es wahrscheinlich wieder "umgelabelte" HD  7000 werden, einen Leistungsbonus von maximal 20 % zu Aktuellen Karten kriegen (siehe Kepler Karten) 
ich glaube nicht, dass es AMD gelungen ist, in Absoluter Geheimhaltung auf der neuen 22nm Technik die Neuen GPUs zu entwickeln.
Entweder die überarbeiten die Architektur wirklich richtig effektiv, damit die Stream prozessoren von denen AMD grundsätzlich mehr drinne haben anständig genutzt werden können. Oder (was ich nicht hoffe) einfach einen auf FX 9590 machen.... die Takte hochziehen .... mehr hiervon mehr davon aber wenig aufwand.....
Zeit genug hatten sie dafür und  die haben sich wirklich in den Letzen jahren um einiges Verbessert.

Was ich aber glaube dass die High End Karten wieder Rechenmonster Werden mit > 5 TFLOPS. 
wie der Treibersupport aussehen wird ? hab keine Glaskugel. aber Allein das Framepacing gibt vertrauen ... die sind ja auch nich dumm 
-Mein Tipp Mehr ALUs als TITAN, höhere Bandbreite, geringerer Speichertakt, ähnlicher core ..... niedriger polygondurchsatz.
9970 wird knapp unter TITAN Niveau Landen .... für 500 -600 € nach einigen treiberupdates schafft sie dann vorbei ....


im Interesse des Unternehmen muss es auf jeden Fall sein, die neuen geforce zu übertrumpfen.
vorallem da die älteste HD 7000 vor 1,5 Jahren kam......
ich kann mir sogar eine AMD "titan" vorstellen .... (die 7970 Toxic ist garnicht soooo Weit Weg)
das mit den Preisen ist so ne sache .... die Momentanen Radeons müssen raus aus den Lagern deswegen gabs bei meiner Karte die ich für 250 geholt habe nen drop im letzten monat von ~50 euro -.- Danke Marktwirtschaft.....
wenn Nvidia klug ist, senken die Zum release der Radeons die Preise aber keine Minute früher....
der Release wird auf jedenfall extrem interessant .... auf beiden Seiten .....

Mehr wissen wir wenn AMD den Hawaii - chip auf .... Hawaii vorstellen ... live stream 23 September 
- anmerkung .... AMD is anscheinend humorvoll .... haben zum Beispiel auch den Barcelona Chip in Spanien vorgestellt 

Gruß Wievieluhr

-Edit, satzbaufehler verbessert .... -


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ja also Danke für die Tipps. Und wie gesagt ich werde mir kein neues Headset oder Kopfhörer zulegen.

Und was denkt Ihr über sLI oder CF. Wenn dann gleich SLI oder eben gar nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Entweder gleich SLI machen oder gar nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Genau, in 2 Jahren gibts Single-GPUs die in allen belangen besser sind.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ja ok ich würde ja nicht 2 Jahre warten. Ich will innerhalb zwischen einem halben oder dreiviertel Jahr mir die zweite Kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Und warum?


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Das ist trotzdem dumm. Wie hoch ist deine Auflösung nochmal?

Bei FullHd ist alles über einer 770 übertrieben.  Allgemein ist SLI, nur eine Idee, wenn es nicht anders geht, oder man basteln  will.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und warum?



Weil es mir jetzt erstmal zu teuer ist. Und ich eben später wieder etwas Geld gespart haben meinen Computer dann für die Zukunft ausrüsten möchte.


----------



## JustJojo (29. August 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit nem 4k Monitor aus ? Der könnte doch die SLI Grafikleistung, ich sage mal "umsetzen" oder ?


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

In Zukunft gibts bessere Grakas. 
@JustJojo Jep, wenn du die 10k hast.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2013)

SLI ist was für 3D-Gaming, Downsampling oder eben Auflösungen über FullHD. Es muss nicht gleich 4K sein, dafür sind sogar 2 Grafikkarten schnell mal zu schwach auf der Brust. Aber für WQHD-Auflösung ist ein SLI Gespann schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## JustJojo (29. August 2013)

Naja, es gibt die jetzt schon von Asus für 3-4k ^^ War ja eh nur ne Idee, wer gibt schon für nen Monitor 4-70k aus  Soll nicht der neue Mac Pro auch Ultra 4k HD unterstützen :O


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Weil es mir jetzt erstmal zu teuer ist. Und ich eben später wieder etwas Geld gespart haben meinen Computer dann für die Zukunft ausrüsten möchte.


 
Ich wollte eher wissen, wieso es zwei Grafikkarten braucht?
Was spielst du, dass eine nicht reicht?


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

JustJojo schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt die jetzt schon von Asus für 3-4k ^^ War ja eh nur ne Idee, wer gibt schon für nen Monitor 4-70k aus  Soll nicht der neue Mac Pro auch Ultra 4k HD unterstützen :O


 
Es geht um die native Auflösung. Und es gibt keine Karte die das flüssig schafft.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ach so ok. Ja ich werde am Meisten jetzt BF4 zocken meiner Meinung nach ist dass dann auch ein guter Maßstab, also dass es erstmal keins gibt wo viel Besser ist. Dann natürlich dass die Grafikkarte ein paar Jahre Reichen. Und ich bin schon am Überlegen wenn 2K Bildschirme etwas günstiger sind auch einen zu Kaufen. Aber bis dahin eben FullHD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Wenn du nur Full HD spielst, reicht eine GTX 770 aus.
BF4 wird nicht anders sein als BF3.


----------



## henderson m. (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Full HD spielst, reicht eine GTX 770 aus.
> BF4 wird nicht anders sein als BF3.


 
Ist es möglich dass BF4 besser geht, bzw. die Grafikansprüche weniger geworden sind aufgrund besserer "Programmierung", bzw. ausnützung der Ressourcecn? Grafisch ist ja nicht mehr viel Unterschied - aber ich habe gehört dass die Effizienz viel höher ist. Heißt das nicht dass BF4 mit weniger Leistung viel besser zurechtkommt und somit eine GTX 770 in BF4 mehr FPS schafft als in BF3 ? Oder ist das unmöglich..?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ok, ja dann werde ich jetzt erstmal auf Single GPU gehen wie ich es vor hatte. Und mir dann eben lieber in 2-3 Jahren eine Neue kaufen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch entscheiden was für eine. Natürlich jetzt ist die GTX 770 noch sehr gut aber was ist für die Zukunft.
Aber die GTX ist besser für dir nächsten Jahren oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Die Engine ist doch keine Neuerfindung.
Das wird hier und da ein paar Sachen verbessert, aber die Anforderungen an die Hardware verändern sich doch nicht grundlegend.
Das System, auf dem BF3 super läuft, wird auch mit BF4 keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Die 770 ist die beste Karte im Preisbereich. Bald kommt noch die 9970 von AMD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Die kommt sicher vor BF4 auf den Markt, denn AMD will ja mit dem Game werben, und dazu muss die Grafikkarte dann am Markt sein.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die kommt sicher vor BF4 auf den Markt, denn AMD will ja mit dem Game werben, und dazu muss die Grafikkarte dann am Markt sein.


 
Ich hoffe auf ein Bundle, da kann ich meine 9970 direkt einweihen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Und dann stellst du fest, dass es ruckelt, weil die Treiber unfertig sind.


----------



## wievieluhr (29. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Full HD spielst, reicht eine GTX 770 aus.
> BF4 wird nicht anders sein als BF3.


 
kann man noch nich genau sagen .... klar sieht bf4 für viele aus wie bf3.5 ..... Aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass BF3 schon abartig hübsch ist.
(finde sogar ist ein Schöneres Spiel als Crysis 3..... Crysis 3 ist zu aufgebläht und dass BF das bessere Gameplay hat ist klar....)

die Benchmark werte von der BF4 Alpha sind ja nachlesbar .... und bis jetzt siehts schon ziemlich nach hardwarefresser aus.
aber man kann sicher noch 10% Performance draufpacken..... wegen Optimierung und Treibernachrüsten. (stichwort der Legendäre catalyst treiber der 10 fps in BF3 brachte  )

SLI und CF sind so ne Sache.... wenn du mit den FPS nich hinkommst...... dass du um 60 fps schwankst wird das unspielbar.
ob BF4 zum Mikroruckeln neigt weiß noch keiner.... das Seltsame ist, dass dir kaum einer sagen kann wiso das bei Spiel A funktioniert und bei Spiel B nicht....
allein die Tatsache das BF4 trailer auf 2 7990 und der PC, den die verlosen von der GC, 2 7970 Drinne hatte ist wohl ein Indiz dafür, dass die mit Framepacing schon sehr weit sind und dass BF4 (AMD Gaming Evolved) dafür ne recht gute unterstützung haben rechtfertigt es schon, sich über CF / SLI gedanken zu machen.

ich möchte selbst auf CF mal gehen, weil man kann nur so Erfahrungen sammeln.
dann kann ich mein Wissen diesbezüglich teilen, hatte noch nie cf und wenns mir zu krass ruckelt fliegt die karte raus und wird entweder an nen kumbel weiterverkauft oder zurückgeschickt.... 

ausserdem sieht SLI / CF schon eindrucksvoll aus 
Wozu gibts sichtfenster .... warum macht man Kabelmanagement ^^
soll halt geil aussehen.... Das is genauso Kindisch wie der Gedanke ich will auf ultra spielen,
 wo doch die Gleichen Leute in anderen Threads sich darüber beklagen, dass die Story, das Gameplay etc. darunter Leidet dass es super hübsch werden muss ^^ (ich schließ mich da nicht aus)
für das eigentliche Spielerlebnis macht ultra oder High keinen unterschied.
ich persönlich finde 250 Euro für ne Graka ist Vertretbar .... alles was drüber geht ist Finanzbewusst gesehen (Ausbildungsvergütung) zu Teuer....

egal worüber man sich jetzt Gedanken macht, man sollte mit dem kauf einer neuen Karte in jedem Fall auf den Hawaii chip warten.
obs nen einfluss auf den Markt hat oder nicht und ob die neuen ne starke Alternative sind weiß keiner 

im zweifelsfall .... übertakten is immer ne option......

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Die BF3-Beta lief richtig beschissen und du redest von der BF4-Alpha! Da kann man mehr als 10% drauf packen.


----------



## wievieluhr (29. August 2013)

Hab BF3 BETA nich miterlebt .....
- Ehemaliger Konsolero -
aber hab mich da richtig reingekniet in die Materie in den letzten 11 Monaten .....
 Ende Oktober hat meine Festplatte Geburtstag 

deshalb wollte jetzt nich zu hoch stapeln.....aber wenn du sagst dass die beta kacke lief werde ich wohl mit nem CF verband warten ^^ .... vielleicht ein Geschenk für mich selbst zu Weihnachten 


das Traurige ist, dass die Hardware der Softwar mittlerweile hinterherhinkt ..... Crysis 3 ist dafür das Beste Beispiel.
soll mal 22nm für GPUs kommen 

EDIT: danke für die info


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Diese 22nm-GPU werden mMn absolut überschätzt, dass sind nur 6nm. Die 580 wurde genau wie meine 6950 in 45nm gefertigt, damalals war 28nm ein viel größerer Sprung als jetzt zu 22nm.


----------



## wievieluhr (29. August 2013)

nagut... wenn man das so sieht.... dennoch wird der Sprung heftiger ausfallen als eine Bloße architekturveränderung oder wie bei NV mehr Cuda Cores.....
der Sprung wenn du das so hinstellst nicht die Welt aufn Kopf stellen aber dennoch ein Größeres Leistungsplus erzeugen als von GF 600 zu GF 700.

Gerüchten zufolge Will AMD dieses Fertigungsverfahren im Low End Bereich der HD 9000 testen, damit die möglicherweise hohen Ausfallraten vergleichsweise billiger sind als bei High End.

strategisch interessant....


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

bis BF4 kommt, wird noch eine Menge dran gemacht und dann gibt es auch vernünftige Treiber. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die 770 ist die beste Karte im Preisbereich. Bald kommt noch die 9970 von AMD.



Dass war ja nicht meine Frage. Ich wollte wissen ob die 780 für die Zukunft besser ist.

Und an alle die hier neu mitschreiben und noch nicht mein Eröffnungs Beitrag gelesen haben bitte nachholen.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Die 780 ist bei Full-HD unnötig.


----------



## Erok (29. August 2013)

Nein wird sie nicht sein. Die Mehrleistung die sie jetzt bringt, die hilft Dir lediglich fürs 3 D gamen und beim Betrieb mehrerer Monitore weiter.

Sobald die GTX 770 jedoch in einem Spiel die Flügel hängen lassen wird, dann reisst die GTX 780 auch nix mehr raus  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ja aber ich denke doch dass es schon 10-15 FPS bringen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja aber ich denke doch dass es schon 10-15 FPS bringen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch.


 
Die du bei FullHd nie brauchen wirst. Ich kenne keinen der BF3 auf Ultra spielt, weil alle sagen, dass es wie Hoch ausieht. 
Hier: Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## Erok (29. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja aber ich denke doch dass es schon 10-15 FPS bringen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch.



Den Unterschied wirst Du aber nicht merken  

Und wie gesagt, bei künftigen Spielen, in denen die GTX 770 dann an ihrer Grenze angekommen ist, spielst du auch nicht mehr mit einer GTX 780 ruckelfrei,  zudem es bis es soweit ist, schon wieder die nächste oder übernächste Grafikkarten-Generation beim Händler  Deines Vertrauens zu kaufen geben wird 

Für normales Full HD reicht die GTX 770 mehr als aus. In den meisten Spielen reicht sogar eine GTX 760 locker bei Full HD.

Erst wenn mehrere Bildschirme zum Einsatz kommen, oder  eben 3 D dann brauchst Du die Power  einer  GTX 780  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (29. August 2013)

Ok, ja bin gerade echt am umschwenken auf die 770. Aber ich möchte mir einen 120 Hz Monitor kaufen und da ist doch die FPS schon wichtiger oder?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Und ich hätte dann noch nee Frage. Wenn ich mir jetzt doch nur ein GTX770 Kaufe, lohnt sich dann für dass gesparte Geld eine Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte? Wegen der Stabileren Temperatur und auch im Hinblick auf Übertaktung?


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Nein, GPU-Only lohnt nicht.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nein, GPU-Only lohnt nicht.



Ja nee meinte Natürlich dann schon Kompletto also mit CPU.


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Da gibts für so wenig mMn nichts ordentliches. Investier lieber in besseren Sound.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Ich habe guten Sound wie oft soll ich dass noch sagen. Die Kopfhörer sind erst 2 Monate alt, da kommen keine neuen her!
Und mit 500-600€ werde ich doch woll da was gescheites bekommen oder?


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Welche Kopfhörer hast du den?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Warum geht es jetzt hier um meinen Sound. Ich möchte mir hier einen Computer zusammenstellen nichts anderes.

Und es war doch eine klare Frage ob sich eine WaKü lohnt für die GTX 770 oder nicht. Ob sie dann viel besser Temperaturtechnisch ist und wie es dann auch mit dem Übertakten aussieht?


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Wieso? Vlt. sind deine Kopfhörer Müll und wir können es sagen. 


Und ja die Karte ist, dann um einiges leiser und kühler.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Warum geht es jetzt hier um meinen Sound. Ich möchte mir hier einen Computer zusammenstellen nichts anderes.
> 
> Und es war doch eine klare Frage ob sich eine WaKü lohnt für die GTX 770 oder nicht. Ob sie dann viel besser Temperaturtechnisch ist und wie es dann auch mit dem Übertakten aussieht?


 
Übertaktung kannste vergessen mit einer 770, wenn du dies wirklich vor hast, dann hol dir die MSI 770 Lightning.
@ Monsjo: Versuch dem TE doch nicht was anzuquatschen was er gar nicht will, von wegen vllt Müll etc, er hat zig mal gesagt er ist zufrieden mit dem was er hat 
Früher hast du sowas nicht gemacht...


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

Die heutigen Grafikkarte mit Wasserkühlen ist ziemlich unnötig. Genauso ein Motherboard unter Wasser setzen ist mittlerweile nur noch Geldverschwendung, oder Bastel-Leidenschaft 

Bei der CPU lohnt es sich noch, diese unter Wasser zu setzen.

Wenn Du Dir mal die Temperaturen eine Inno 3 D/iChill oder Gigabyte Windforce 3x oder MSI oder Asus anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, daß es hier nicht mehr nötig ist, die Grafikkarte für teures Geld mit Wasser zu kühlen. Sie wird dadurch weder schneller, noch wird sie deshalb länger ihren Dienst tun. 

Wenn Du unbedingt Geld auf den Kopf hauen willst, bzw ausgeben möchtest, dann kauf Dir davon lieber 2 x 500 GB SSD Samsung 840 in den Rechner, und profitier von  der Performance und einem flüsterleisen Rechner  

Aber mir scheint ganz danach, daß Du Dich einfach in dem Gedanken fest gebissen hast, daß eine GTX 780 ja  soviel besser sein muss, weil Du sie unbedingt haben willst  Und wenn dem so ist, dann kauf Sie doch einfach. 

Wir versuchen dir Vernunfts-Entscheidungen hier nahe zu  legen, Hardware die sinnvoll aufeinander abgestimmt ist, und das zum bestmöglichen Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Wenn Dir die GTX 780 aber so am Herzen liegt, dann such nicht weiter nach noch mehr Gründen, weshalb Du sie evtl kaufen könntest, sondern gönn sie Dir einfach. Dass es sinnlos und verbranntes Geld ist, haben wir Dir mehrfach jetzt erklärt. Und auch ein 120 Hz Monitor wird von einer GTX 780 nicht anders befeuert als von einer GTX 770. 

Wenn Du Dich aber damit wohler fühlst, dann nimm sie Dir  Man muss nicht alles nach Vernunft kaufen, wenn man das Geld dafür übrig hat  

Ein Ferrari-Fahrer verzichtet auch nicht auf seinen Testarossa, obwohl er genau weiss, daß er mit einem Audi A 4 genauso schnell und komfortabler ans Ziel kommen würde 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Ja du hast schon recht. Ich such eig. nur nach Gründen um es mir selber zu rechtfertigen mit der Graka. Aber es ist nicht so dass ich mich mit euren Tipps nicht auseinandersetze. 
Und ich sie auch weiter in meine Überlegungen mit einfließen lasse. Deshalb echt vielen Dank an alle die sich hier Beteiligen.

Was ich dich mal Fragen wollte Erok. Wofür hast du 2*GTX 780, also was machste am PC für Arbeiten?


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

Hi Jake 

bei mir hängen 3 Monitore dran und dazu dann noch 3 D 

Und glaub mir, das ist alles andere als eine Vernunfts-Entscheidung gewesen. Ich wollte es einfach haben  

Und da kommst Du mit einer GTX 780 nicht mehr sonderlich weit voran. Und eine GTX Titan bzw 2 Titans sehe ich erstens preislich nicht ein, zweitens brauch kein Mensch 6 GB Ram auf der Graka *g* Und wenn man eine GTX 780 gut übertaktet, dann lässt sie eine Titan einfach mal links liegen *g*

Ich hatte zuvor eine GTX 690 im Rechner, was ein echtes Sahnestück ist. Nur aufgrund dessen, daß ich meine vorige Hardware wirklich zu einem sehr guten Preis noch verkauft bekam, ich in der CPU-Leistung keinen 6-Kerner mehr benötige, habe ich mir die 2 GTX 780 ins System gegönnt. Sonst wären es wohl eher 2 GTX 770 geworden oder hätte die GTX 690 behalten  

Meine Tipps sollten auch nicht böse gemeint sein oder dergleichen, hoffe Du hast das nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen  Denn wie gesagt, musst nur in meine Signatur schauen, und Du stellst fest, 2 GTX 780 sind eig auch oversized, jedoch spiele ich noch gerne mit downsampling herum, und das dann auf 3 Monitoren bei Racing-Games, da wird die Power einfach benötigt. Aber sinnvoll ist das auf alle Fälle auch nicht bei mir *g* 

Das gönnt man sich, oder auch nicht


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> bei mir hängen 3 Monitore dran und dazu dann noch 3 D


 
Funktioniert das gut? Ich meine den 3D-Effekt auf den seitlichen Monitoren?

Dass Du aufgerüstet hast, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Meine GTX 690 geht @ 3D und max. Settings schon mal in die Knie. Und das mit einem 3D Monitor


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2013)

@Monsjo

Der TE hat klar geäußert sich keine neuen Kopfhörer zu kaufen. Respektiere das bitte.

*B2T*


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Was alles gemeldet wird. 
Wenn es eine 780 werden soll, dann würde ich die MSI oder Inno3D kaufen, muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Funktioniert das gut? Ich meine den 3D-Effekt auf den seitlichen Monitoren?
> 
> Dass Du aufgerüstet hast, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Meine GTX 690 geht @ 3D und max. Settings schon mal in die Knie. Und das mit einem 3D Monitor



Kommt aufs Spiel drauf an. Bei Race 07 zum Beispiel keinerlei Probleme, beim ETS 2 muss ich die Settings runter schrauben, bei BF 3 keine Probleme soweit, und bei Grid auch nicht. 

Aber am aller kuhlsten ist 3 D spielen immernoch bei Crysis 2  da lohnt es sich am meisten irgendwie *g*

Alleine dafür hat sich die Anschaffung schon wieder fast gelohnt


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (30. August 2013)

Nee ich habe deine Tipps nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen. Allgemein freue ich mich über alle Tipps von euch. Deswegen habe ich ja dass Thema erstellt.

Und es hat mich wirklich Interessiert was du mit deinen 2 GTX machst. Und so mit 3 Monitoren ist echt nee Coole Sache. Ich hatte auch dass vergnügen dieses Jahr auf ner LAN so ein System anzuspielen, hat echt fun gemacht aber es wäre jetzt nichts für mich. 

Und wie du sagst, ich hab jetzt denke ich alles über eure Tipps bei den Grafikkarten gehört. Und ich hab auch schon genug gelesen jetzt heißt es nur noch den Monat abwarten und meine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Aber jetzt geht es weiter . Wie sieht's aus mit dem Mainboard dass ich rausgesucht habe. Viele haben ja geschrieben es wäre zu teuer. Also gibt es ein anderes dass genau so gut ist oder besser für weniger Geld. Also Preis/Leistung egal sondern es sollte schon gleich gut sein.


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Ich würde das ASUS-Plus nehmen, im C1-Stepping.


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

--gelöscht--


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Falscher Thread? 
Wir haben ein Intelsys in Planung.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Hey Jake,

schau dir mal diese 2 Boards an und vgl sie in ihren Ausstattungen, dann kannst du je nach dem entscheiden, was du eher benötigst an Anschlußvielfalt.

ASRock Z87 Pro3 (90-MXGP90-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die tun es genauso wie ein weitaus teureres Mainboard, wo man meist einen gehörigen Aufschlag nur wegen ihrem vermeintlichen Markennamen zahlt.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was es ist, aber seit ner Weile will Duvar nie, das Budget nutzen. :ka
Das Geld lohnt schon, eine bessere Ausstattung und co. Beim Asrock wirds schwer eine Soka für den namenlosen Kopfhörer() zu verbauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Beim Asrock wirds schwer eine Soka für den namenlosen Kopfhörer() zu verbauen.


 
Na, jetzt bin ich aber mal scharf auf die Begründung.


----------



## wievieluhr (30. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Falscher Thread?
> Wir haben ein Intelsys in Planung.


 
da ist mir wohl ein Fauxpas unterlaufen 
..... auf erste seite gesprungen und auf link geklickt 
naja .... aber hattte mir mühe gegeben ... 


Gruß Wievieluhr

Edit: kann ich den link vom ersten intelplanungs-vorschlag-mainboard haben  ?  will ja auch weng klugscheissern


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, jetzt bin ich aber mal scharf auf die Begründung.



Eindeutig ist, dass diese Boards so getan haben, als wären sie aus der Extreme-Reihe.  
Oder ich hab mich verlesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Eindeutig ist, dass diese Boards so getan haben, als wären sie aus der Extreme-Reihe.
> Oder ich hab mich verlesen.


 
Die miese Anbindung und das schlechte Layout gilt nur für die SLI Mainboards von Asrock, also die Extreme Reihe (das OC Formula hat einen PCIe 1x Slot unten, ebenso das Extreme 9, welches aber sehr teuer ist).
Das Pro3 und Pro4 ist davon nicht betroffen, weil es kein SLI unterstützt. Der zweite PCIe 16x Slot ist am PCH angebunden.
Blöd finde ich halt, dass die immer so viele PCI Slots einbauen, obwohl der Standard seit 5 Jahren Geschichte ist.


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Ich und meine Flüchtigkeitsfehler, das wird mein Markenzeichen.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was es ist, aber seit ner Weile will Duvar nie, das Budget nutzen. :ka
> Das Geld lohnt schon, eine bessere Ausstattung und co. Beim Asrock wirds schwer eine Soka für den namenlosen Kopfhörer() zu verbauen.


 
Duvar verpulvert halt die Kohle der Hilfesuchenden nicht einfach, sondern versucht einen fairen Kompromiss zu finden bzw ich versetze mich in deren Lage und überlege, was würde ich tun (sinnvoll) wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde.
Nach der teureren Alternative zu greifen ist leicht, genauso wie du mir das jetzt abermals versuchst anzukreiden weil ich paar mal eher die 760 als die 770 empfohlen habe.
Ich bitte dich, sowas zu unterlassen, mach einfach deine Vorschläge und lass mir die Freiheit, meine zu machen, kritisieren kannst du natürlich, aber dann bitte konstruktiv.
Ich muss selber natürlich noch viel lernen und bin im vgl zu vielen usern ein Amateur, nimm jetzt als bsp quantenslipstream oder threshold usw, nur ich versuche alles reinen Gewissens zusammen zu stellen
und bin offen für sachliche Kritik.
Nochmals, lass es bitte, habe schon einen hier auf die Igno Liste gesetzt, um sinnlosen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen, drum bitte ich dich öffentlich es sein zu lassen... Danke...



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

User wie quante, Threshold, Doc, Softy usw. sehen das Budget des TEs und versuchen es sinnvoll zu verpulvern, dass ist bei mir genauso. Ich sehe der TE will 1000€ ausgeben, dann versuche ich möglichst genau 1000€ ausgeben, weil der TE es gesagt hat. Du dagegen willst anscheinend ein möglichst gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben. 
Natürlich reicht ein S7, aber das Geld ist da --> E9
Natürlich reicht eine 760, aber das Geld ist da --> 770


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Genau, wenn jemand 1000€ hat, kann man das sinnvoll ausnutzen.
Hat einer 3000€ Budget, erzählt man ihm, dass er die 3000€ nicht voll ausgeben muss, denn ein Rechner für 1500€ ist kaum langsamer als einer für 3000€.
Aber wenn man ein 1000€ Budget nur zu 800€ ausnutzt, weil man eine preiswertere Grafikkarte einbaut, dann ist dem User damit eigentlich nicht geholfen, denn er will ja für diese 1000€ das beste Paket haben.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

Wie wäre es mit neuen Kopfhörern? 













(kleiner Scherz )


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit neuen Kopfhörern?


 
Oder einen neuen Stuhl...


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Ich wollte doch nur den Namen haben, damit ich weiß ob eine Soka lohnt.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

Eine Asus Xonar DX 7.1 ist nie verkehrt


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Es ist ja nicht wirklich so, dass ich radikal auf P/L setze, wenn ich hier und da was einspare, dann setze ich die Kohle an anderer Stelle zu meist sinnvoller ein.
Genau wie hier jetzt beim Mainboard, es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein. allein hier könnte er 40-50€ sparen mit, nun könnte er sich zB eine größere SSD holen oder eine bessere Grafikkarte (Modell) usw.
Dies was einige bei mir harsch kritisiert haben war, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die 760 locker ausreicht @ Full HD und ein Aufpreis zur 770 von mindestens 120-180€ nicht wirklich lohnenswert ist, zumal ich die Karten nur als refresh der 600er Serie sehe und deswegen eher günstiger und bissl langsamer (die 760) (dennoch alles flüssig spielbar) betrachte und vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass nun bald die neue AMD Serie erscheint und auch die lang ersehnte Maxwell Serie.

Die meisten user werden dann umschwenken und nach diesen Karten lechzen und dann kommt die Problematik des wieder verkaufen der alten Karte, ich denke dort wird man bei einer 770 weitaus mehr Verslust machen wie mit dem Verkauf einer 760. Wenn ich nun als bsp die Inno für 375-400€ gekauft habe, wird man die schwerer los demnächst, wenn die guten AMD und eventuell auch die Maxwell Karten in diesen Preisregionen sich einordnen.
Fakt ist, die 760 ist übertaktet gleichauf mit der 770 und JA ich weiß, dass man die 770 auch übertakten kann, darum gehts mir aber nicht, mir gehts darum, dass man alle Games die man zockt sowohl auf der 760 als auch auf der 770 mit den selben Einstellungen spielen wird und ja auch flüssig und wenn mal 1-2 Spiele dort aus der Reihe tanzen, was ich nicht glaube, dann sei dem so.
Ich denke, wenn man ordentlich zuschlagen will, dann eher bei den neuen Karten die demnächst erscheinen, diese refresh Karten sind nicht wirklich überzeugend.

Bei den Netzteilen empfehle ich zu 99,9% L8 oder E9 oder P10, je nach dem wie sich die Wünsche äußern und was ich in dem bestimmten Fall dann für sinnvoll erachte.
Zum Abschluss : Tut mir Leid Jake, dass dein Thread nun so verläuft, ist nun auch mein letzter post bzgl dieses Themas, weil es wird hier in diesem Thread auf meine Person eingegangen, deswegen stell ich das hier ein für allemal klar. Desweiteren wirfst du mir sowas vor Monsjo, dann siehst du, dass Quanti was dazu sagt und plötzlich, oh meine Flüchtigkeitsfehler etc.
Mein lieber Com-Kollege, warum editierst du denn dann deinen Beitrag nicht wo du mir einfach was an den Latz knallst?
Findeste so ein Verhalten korrekt? Dann versuchst du noch den TE was aufzudrängen die ganze Zeit was er nicht will.
Den Spruch den ich da schrieb, von wegen früher warst du nicht so, weisste ja woher ich den habe gell?
Dies war nämlich dein Spruch den du mir reingedrückt hast, wollte dich nur mal dran erinnern...

Abgesehen davon, ist in diesem kleinen Exkurs auch einiges zu lernen bei, wo du dir eventuell deine Lehren draus ziehen kannst.
Bitte, falls was ist, dann meldet euch zB per PN bei mir, damit dieser Thread nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und für die Mods unnötig Arbeit entsteht, ich entschuldige mich nochmals.


Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse, hier braucht sich keiner die Mühe zu machen und diesen Beitrag zu melden, ich hab meinen Beitrag im Anschluss schon selber als spam gemeldet dem TE zu liebe.




Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Der TE fragt nach einem "Gaming System mit Zukunft" (Zitat Thread Titel).
Wieso also ihm nicht das empfehlen, was dem am nächsten kommt?
Dass es das System für die Zukunft nicht gibt, ist klar, aber der TE will ein System, das nicht morgen schon wieder zu langsam ist.
Und hier bietet die GTX 770 nun mal mehr Reserven, da sie schneller ist als eine GTX 680, während die GTX 760 nicht mal das Niveau der GTX 670 schafft.
Der Leistungsunterschied ist zu groß. Nvidia fehlt hier eine GTX 760 Ti.

Und welche Ausstattung der TE braucht, muss er wissen, wenn ihm das Asrock Pro4 nicht reicht, dann muss er eben mehr investieren, das ist doch kein Problem. Niemand empfiehlt hier 200€ Bretter oder noch teurer.
Ein 130€ Mainboard halte ich für nicht übertrieben, denn diese Preisklasse deckt eigentlich alles ab, was man so normaler Weise braucht.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Du hast es glaub ich falsch verstanden, ich hab auf Seite 1 GTX 770 SLI empfohlen, dies mit der 760 bezog sich nicht auf diesen Fall, war nur eine Antwort auf die Aussage, der Duvar versucht dauernd auf P/L zu setzen, denn darauf hatte er angespielt, als ich das Asrock Pro4 vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Ich empfehle doch kein SLI System aus zwei GTX 770, wenn der TE sich eine GTX Titan oder GTX 780 kaufen will.

Und Mainboards kauft man nach Anspruch und Sinnhaftigkeit.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2013)

Genau das habe ich ja auch geschrieben bzgl der Mainboards, nachdem es nur noch um eine 770 ging.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Lass uns mal wieder auf den Thread Ersteller warten, damit es nicht unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Monsjo (30. August 2013)

Bevor ich wieder gesteinigt werde, aber wenn man schon eine 780 hat sollte sie auch sinnvoll genutzt werden. Z.B. damit: *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

Bei der Auflösung würde ich nichts unter 30 Zoll nehmen.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (1. September 2013)

> Ich würde das ASUS-Plus nehmen, im C1-Stepping.



Also erstmal Danke für denn Tipp mit dem Asus-Gold Reihe.

Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal zu für dass ASUS Z87-A entschieden.
Z87-A - Motherboards - ASUS kostet um die 120€

Was denkt ihr, würde sich auch 20€ aufpreis für dass ASUS Z87-Plus lohnen?
Z87-PLUS - Motherboards - ASUS kostet um die 140€

Und bitte fangt nich an euch hier gegenseitig dumm anzumachen. Jeder darf dess schreiben was er will und für dass beste hält.
Ich muss es ja nicht nehmen wenn mir was anderes besser gefällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2013)

Das Plus ist etwas besser ausgestattet und hat eine SLI Unterstützung.
Wenn dir die Ausstattung des A reicht, dann kauf es.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (2. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Plus ist etwas besser ausgestattet und hat eine SLI Unterstützung.
> Wenn dir die Ausstattung des A reicht, dann kauf es.


 
Oh dass habe ich gar nicht gesehen wegen dem SLI.
Dann wird es warscheinlich doch dass Plus nehmen um mir einfach die Möglichkeit Offen zu lassen.

So weiter geht es. Was für einen Arbeitsspeicher würdet Ihr einbauen. Welche Marke? Taktrate, 2400Mhz besser als 1600Mhz? Wie viel GB 8 oder 16 gb?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

8gb reichen zum zocken locker und ob 1600 oder 2400mhz ist eigentlich egal. In sc2 bringt 2400mhz ram zwar viel, reisst aber auch n großes loch die die brieftasche. Persönlich würde ich diesen ram nehmen: http://geizhals.de/geil-dragon-ram-dimm-kit-8gb-gd38gb1600c11dc-a757098.html


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (2. September 2013)

Ja ok am Geld soll es nicht liegen habe jetzt Ca. noch 500,- von meinem Budget. Also würde ich dann schon eher zu denn Riegeln mit 2400 MHz Takt tendieren.
Wisst ihr da auch nen Guten RAM Hersteller.'


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Die brauchst du nicht, fahr doch schön mit der Freundin weg.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja ok am Geld soll es nicht liegen habe jetzt Ca. noch 500,- von meinem Budget. Also würde ich dann schon eher zu denn Riegeln mit 2400 MHz Takt tendieren.
> Wisst ihr da auch nen Guten RAM Hersteller.'


 
8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit

Bringt wohl eher was beim Benchen...

Kann mir wer den Sinn von schnelleren Speichern, wo es auch wirklich was bringt erklären nebenher?
Vorteil bei Spielen und Anwendungen?

Edit: Hier hast du noch bissl Lektüre zu http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...minator-Platinum-DDR3-2400-32-GiByte-1075523/ + Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...remium-ram-fuer-high-end-systeme-im-test.html
Dies kannst du dir auch mal ansehen http://www.pc-experience.de/arbeits...t-inkl-lightbar-upgrade.html?showall=&start=7


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit


 
Unser Sparfuchs empfiehlt total unnötigen RAM, obwohl er vor ein paar Seiten gepredigt hat, das man nichts ausgeben darf. 
Man sollte lieber in eine größere SSD investieren, oder Boxen und Soka.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit


 
allerhöchstens den: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Ridgeback DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (997093) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wobei das unsinn ist, da 1600mhz kaum/nicht langsamer sind


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (2. September 2013)

Ja Danke für die Tipps aber ich denke dann bleibe ich bei der Riegeln wo ich vor hatte.
8GB Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit



> Edit: Hier hast du noch bissl Lektüre zu http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-Ha...iByte-1075523/ + Review: [Review] Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400 CL10 32 GiByte Kit - Premium-Ram für High-End-Systeme im Test
> Dies kannst du dir auch mal ansehen http://www.pc-experience.de/arbeitss...owall=&start=7



Danke für die Links war sehr Interessant zu lesen. Aber 130€ für 2 Ram-Riegel finde ich dann doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Die werden schlecht unter den CPU-Kühler passen.


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja Danke für die Tipps aber ich denke dann bleibe ich bei der Riegeln wo ich vor hatte.
> 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dies war übrigens keine Empfehlung von mir, sondern nur eine Antwort auf deine Frage.
Joa die links waren echt interessant, also minimal was bringen die Teile anscheinend schon was, nur ist es natürlich nicht mit solch einem saftigen Aufpreis empfehlenswert, wobei die richtig geil aussehen


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2013)

Lass das doch mit dem 2400 MHz-RAM. Kauf doch lieber normale 2x4GB 1600MHz und mit dem gesparten Geld gibts ein ,  o.Ä.
Die Unterschiede sind mMn zu gering, wenn du ja eine potent Graka verbauen wirst.


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Dann lieber ein Avexirteil, die leuchten schön.


----------



## Oozy (2. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein Avexirteil, die leuchten schön.



So wie Softy 
Gut aussehen tun sie ja


----------



## Duvar (2. September 2013)

Joa die blinken schon ordentlich.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (3. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein Avexirteil, die leuchten schön.


 
Ja leuchten ist schon nicht schlecht. Aber ich hab kein Plexi-Glas an der Seite.
Deswegen schön aussehen ist bei meinem PC egal.


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

Dann halt dich an meinen anderen Tipp.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (3. September 2013)

Ja ich habe mich ja jetzt für den Intel i5 4670k entschieden.
Doch jetzt habe ich dieses Video gesehen wo anscheinend die extreme Wärme trotz WaKü bemängelt wird.
Und ein Übertakten fast Unmöglich ist. was denkt ihr dazu?

[DEUTSCH] Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell CPU Testbericht - YouTube


----------



## Oozy (3. September 2013)

Das ist etwas übertrieben. Haswell wird heisser, ja. Aber das ganze ist überbewertet. Mit einem anständigen Kühler (K2, NH-D14, Silver Arrow SB-E) erreicht man auch bei Haswell die 4.5Ghz, wenn man nicht ne Montags-CPU erwischt hat. Mit Wakü sind dann noch sehr angenehme Temperaturen drin, natürlich je nach Radiator etc.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das ist etwas übertrieben. Haswell wird heisser, ja. Aber das ganze ist überbewertet. Mit einem anständigen Kühler (K2, NH-D14, Silver Arrow SB-E) erreicht man auch bei Haswell die 4.5Ghz, wenn man nicht ne Montags-CPU erwischt hat.


 
Genau so ist es .


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (3. September 2013)

Ja ok dann glaube ich euch mal und bleibe bei der Intel Variante. Denn vom Stromverbrauch unter Last war es schon ein sehr starker Unterschied zu dem von AMD. Dass ist ja fast die Hälfte weniger was der Intel da verbraucht. 

Hat einer denn von euch denn i5 4670k?


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

Warum ist das wichtig?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (3. September 2013)

Man wird Ja schlecht über etwas Urteilen können was man noch nie benutzt und getestet hat.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Denn vom Stromverbrauch unter Last war es  schon ein sehr starker Unterschied zu dem von AMD. Dass ist ja fast die  Hälfte weniger was der Intel da verbraucht.




sagen wir 50 Watt unterschied, ist einfacher zum Rechnen.

Sagen wir, du arbeitest damit 8 Stunden am Tag (*und die CPU läuft DURCHGEHEND auf Vollgas*), sind auf 340 Tage im Jahr 2720 Arbeitsstunden und du setzt damit 136 kWh Leistung mehr um als mit dem Intel. 


Laut Wikipedia kostet eine kWh 2012 im Mittel 26.4 Cent für Privathaushalte.



Das sind dann genau 35.9€ Mehrkosten im Jahr, also der Einfachheit halber 40€. Bei 8 Stunden Volllast pro Tag und einer 100%-Arbeitsstelle.


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Man wird Ja schlecht über etwas Urteilen können was man noch nie benutzt und getestet hat.


 
Naja, wir haben Tests, alles getestet haben kann man natürlich nicht.
Haswell im Test: Intel Core i7-4770K und i5-4670K
Intel


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

Ja aber dass Video wo ich reingestell habe ist ja auch ein Test. Es ist dann immer so nee Sache wem man da glaubt.
Deswegen wollte ich es halt von jemandem wissen der es im Einsatz hat. Weil Test´s lese ich auch genug durch dafür muss ich nicht ins Forum schreiben. 
Aber wie gesagt werde jetzt erstmal weiter mit dem i5 Planen! Hab ja noch Zeit.
Habe jetzt auch etwas Glück dass sich mein Bruder 2 GTX 770 gekauft hat so kann ich sehen wie sie sich Perfomance technisch verhalten.
Und dann bei der BF4 Beta laufen. Warten lohnt sich halt . Reine Information für euch bitee keine Diskussion anfangen wegen der Graka.

So ich werde euch nun mal auf den neusten Stand bringen, was ich vorhabe zu Kaufen.

Nochmal die Hardware die ich Beitze
- MasterCooler Gehäuse BigTower
- Corsair CX600 Netzteil
- DVD-Brenner
- Corsair Wasserkühlung (CPU)
- SATAII Festplatte 500GB

Kaufen

Mainboard: ASUS Z87-PLUS (ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Prozessor: Intel i5 4670k (Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Grafikkarte: Bleibt erstmal gleich mit der Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream (Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X780T10FB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3-2400 (Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 8GB PC3-19200U CL11-13-13 (DDR3-2400) (KHX24C11T3K2/8X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

SSD: Da ich jetzt doch einiges an Geld gespart haben Investiere ich etwas in eine 256gb SSD Festplatte. Plextor M5 Pro 256GB (Plextor M5 Pro 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (PX-256M5P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Ist auch einsteiger Tipp bei PC Games Hardware.

Oder die hier dass überleg ich mir noch. ( http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html)

So was haltet ihr nun von der neuen Zusammenstellung?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. September 2013)

Die plextor ist viel zu teuer: http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html

Bei der graka könntest du auch dieses feine teil nehmen: http://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-herculez-x3-ultra-c78v-1sdn-l5hsx-a952154.html


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

Ja denke auch dass ich doch zu Samsung SSD Greifen werde. 

Wegen der Grafikkarte werde ich es mir, nochmal anschauen. Aber möchte darüber jetzt echt keine Diskussion anfangen. Ich denke es wurde hier genug gesagte dass ich jetzt meine Entscheidung treffen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Du willst dir ernsthaft den Corsair Crap kaufen?


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst dir ernsthaft den Corsair Crap kaufen?


 
Nee, er hat es ja schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Ist ja noch schlimmer.


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

Und normalen RAM, dafür Boxen, oder ne noch größere SSD.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

Was für ein Crap?

Naja ich würde etwa grundig dem RAM mit 1600Mhz 10-15,- sparen. Dass ist jetzt nicht viel und gebe ich gerne für nen höheren Takt aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Was für ein Crap?



Den Crap, den du hast.


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

@Jake  Takt den du in einem Spielerechner nie merken wirst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Naja ich würde etwa grundig dem RAM mit 1600Mhz 10-15,- sparen. Dass ist jetzt nicht viel und gebe ich gerne für nen höheren Takt aus.


 
Aber wieso 10-15€ mehr ausgeben, wenn du davon nichts merkst?
Dann kannst du das Geld auch gleich ins Klo werfen, dort hörst du zumindest noch die Klospülung.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

Ja ich meinte ja eher damit dass ich mit 10-15,- jetzt keine andere Hardware kaufen kann.

Ja bei was ist den dann der mehr Takt sinnvoll. Kann mir dass mal jemand erklären? Ich finde da im ganzen inet nichts richtiges.

Und Corsair ist doch eine gute Marke was hast du den. Und wenn ich es schon von meinem alten PC habe kaufe ich doch nichts neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Hoher RAM Takt nützt der IGP, denn die hat keinen eigenen Vram und muss das nehmen, was da ist. Je schneller der verbaute RAM ist, desto schneller ist dann auch die IGP.
Wobei der Zuwachs von 1333er auf 1600er RAM größer ist als von 1600er auf 2000er RAM.

Und zu sagen, dass Corsair eine gute Marke ist, ist gerade im Netzteilbereich quatsch, da Corsair keine Netzteile herstellt.
Sie kaufen nur eine Plattform und kleben ihr Logo drauf, das ist alles.
Und Corsair hat nun mal eine Menge Müll im Netzteilabgebot, mehr Müll als so manch anderer.
Dein Netzteil wird von Channel Well Technology (bekannt als CWT) und die bauen eben sehr preisgünstige Plattformen, denn dort wird an allen Ecken und Enden gespart, damit der Preis niedrig bleibt.
Und das merkt man dann eben. So fehlen wichtige Schutzschaltungen, die Caps sind eher unter Durchschnitt, der Lüfter ist mies, dazu Single Rail (was auch günstiger ist als Multi Rail).


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich mir Vllt. noch nach einem neuen Netzteil schauen. 

Und danke für die Erklärung mit dem RAM.

Kann mir da einer ein Netzteil empfehlen was für 2 GTX 780 und eben die ander Komponenten ausreicht? 

Nicht dass ich mir jetzt 2 780 einbaue aber ich will mir dann Wen ich doch noch nee 2te kaufe nicht gleich wieder ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

Nochmal: SLI sofort oder nie.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Dieses Netzteil käme in Frage, hat noch bissl Luft nach oben, selbst wenn du beide Karten ordentlich übertaktest be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

Da reichen auch 650W. 
Aber dann bitte direkt 2x780.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Jake, hier hast du mal den Verbrauch 2er übertakteter 780 EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB SuperClocked Video Cards in SLI Overclocked - Power Consumption Test | TweakTown
Die CPU die da verwendet wurde verbraucht mehr Strom wie die von dir gewählte 
773W wurden dort verbraucht, je nach dem wv Spannung du auf die Karten/CPU geben willst, können die ordentlich verbrauchen.
Mit dem 750W P10 wärste jedoch gut aufgestellt und ein kleines Polster nach oben schadet nicht.

Hier wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man nicht direkt SLI macht, wenn du wirklich vor hast in der nächsten Zeit (1-2 Monate) eine weitere Karte dazu zu holen, dann ist es ok, wenn dein Vorhaben jedoch deutlich länger dauert und du es am Ende doch nicht tust, wäre es nicht zu empfehlen. Grafikkarten sind mit unter das erste, was bei einem Rechner gewechselt wird, ausserdem wird in 19 Tagen AMD seine neuen Karten vorstellen, welche die Preissituation drastisch ändern könnte.
Es stehen demnächst halt einige neue Karten am Start, hab das im Hinterkopf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

guck dir mal an, was die da für eine CPU drin haben.
Ein i7 3960X auf 4,7GHz geprügelt. Der alleine saugt schon 200 Watt.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Hab doch erwähnt das da eine andere CPU drin ist die mehr verbraucht, wie dem auch sei, falls iwann mal ordentlich übertaktet wird (CPU/GPUs), wäre es ratsam dieses Polster zu haben, zumal der Aufpreis minimal ist und Gott weiß wv in 2-3 Jahren der Verbrauch der Komponenten aussieht, ich für meinen Teil würde auf 750W setzen, was nicht bedeutet, dass die Konfig mit 650W nicht läuft mit 2 780.


----------



## Monsjo (4. September 2013)

Hardware wird sparsamer nicht stromhungriger. 
Und da ich jetzt neutral bleiben muss, verweise ich nur darauf das ein Großteil der Nutzer mit Erfahrung, *mir*  recht geben werden.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Hier sieht man zB den Verbrauch des Systems mit einem i7 4770k@ 4,5GHz (Grafikkarte im idle mode) 
The Haswell Review - Intel Core i7-4770K Performance and Architecture | Integrated Voltage Regulator and Overclocking Haswell
Nun zieh mal die ~ 15W idle Verbrauch der Grafikkarte ab und rechne 2 ordentlich übertaktete 780 hinzu.
Auf was für einen Verbrauch kommt man also, wenn man den Prozzi und die Grafikkarten ordentlich übertaktet?

Ich beharre nicht aufs Recht und ich sage nicht, es wird mit 650W nicht laufen, ich sage nur, ein Pölsterchen würde nicht schaden, da der Aufpreis minimal ist, vor allem wenn man dem System mal Feuer unterm Hintern macht, nur warum sonst holt man sich eine CPU mit K Suffix, hinzu kommt wie gesagt, eventuell übertaktete GPUs (780er).
Was meinste wie viel der Verbrauch einer ordentlich übertakteten 780 beträgt? 
Kannst ja mal googlen.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Wie weit willst du denn zwei GTX 780 übertakten, dass ein 650 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr reicht?
Ich habe einen 4770k und eine GTX 780 und brauche keine 300 Watt unter Last.
Bau ich eine zweite Karte ein, sind es vielleicht 500 Watt. Mag sein, dass es 550 Watt sind, wenn ich die Karten noch weiter übertakte (wobei ich schon an der Grenze des Vertretbaren bin, denn ich will keine Spannung erhöhen).
Aber 200 Watt Puffer? Für was?


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Es kommt halt drauf an, bei dem einen laufen die teile mit weitaus weniger Spannung als wie bei dem anderen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass eine 780 250W verbraucht, wie gesagt je nach dem, könnte auch höher sein, falls man am Bios rumspielt.
Dann noch der ganze Rest des Systems mit der übertakteten CPU, da kommt es auch wiederum drauf an, desweiteren kommt es drauf an wie du den max Verbrauch messen tust.
Je nach Testmethode kannst du weit mehr verbrauchen wie mit einem Game.
Von dem her empfehle  ich eher 750W, es kommt halt auf die Person an die hinter dem Rechner sitzt.
Wie viel hat nochmal die von der PCGH getestete Titan @ max Clock verbraucht? 350W rum oder?
Deswegen, es kommt auf die Person an und wie weit sie gehen mag/kann.
750W P10 ist nicht verwerflich bzw übertrieben bei einer SLI Konfig wie in diesem Beispiel und ich betone es nochmals, ich sage nicht, dass 650W nicht ausreichen würden.



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2013)

Die Titan hatte ein Mod Bios drauf. Die Karte brauchte eine Wasserkühlung.
Ich bezweifel, dass das hier zutreffen wird.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. September 2013)

> Nochmal: SLI sofort oder nie.



Ja wie gesagt Jetzt erstmal schon nur eine, wenn ich dann Merke dass ich eine zweite will wird die schon spätestestens 3-5 Monate danach reinkommen.
Und ich hab ja noch gut nen Monat um mich vollkommen zu Entscheiden.



> Hier wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man nicht direkt SLI macht, wenn du wirklich vor hast in der nächsten Zeit (1-2 Monate) eine weitere Karte dazu zu holen, dann ist es ok, wenn dein Vorhaben jedoch deutlich länger dauert und du es am Ende doch nicht tust, wäre es nicht zu empfehlen. Grafikkarten sind mit unter das erste, was bei einem Rechner gewechselt wird, ausserdem wird in 19 Tagen AMD seine neuen Karten vorstellen, welche die Preissituation drastisch ändern könnte. Es stehen demnächst halt einige neue Karten am Start, hab das im Hinterkopf.



Ja dess weiß ich ja schon doch ich glaube einfach nicht an große Sprünge und fühle mich nach dem Artikel auch Bestätigt.
Der Hawaii-Hype und warum AMD auch nur mit Wasser kocht - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne

Aber lohnt sich dann Überhaupt erstmal sich von meinem Corsair zu trennen? Von der Leistung müsste es ja passen und so Schlecht ist es ja auch nicht.
Und dann mir ein neues zu Kaufen wenn ich mich nach ein paar Monaten entschieden habe ob ich bei einer bleibe oder auf SLI Umsteige.

Das Thema heißt eben PC für die Zukunft. Deswegen halte ich mir gerne alle Türen Offen.


----------



## Duvar (4. September 2013)

Ich habe mal bissl nach geforscht...
Das Netzteil ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, wenn du dir paar Tests dazu durchliest, der Rechner sollte aber dennoch laufen.
Bei Gelegenheit holste dir demnächst ein hochwertigeres.
Mal ehrlich es gibt Rechner die laufen zig Jahre mit den billigsten Netzteilen überhaupt, klar mag deins jetzt nicht Effizient/leise etc sein, klar gibt es weitaus bessere.
Ich denke jedoch, dass dein Rechner laufen wird.
quantenslipstream wird dir natürlich was anderes sagen 
Der hat aber auch Ahnung davon, hast ja gesehen was er von dem Ding hält bzw wie er auf das Teil reagiert 

Mir ging es bei den bald erscheinenden Karten nicht darum dich zu einer AMD Karte zu überreden, sondern viel mehr darum, dass die Karten, 
falls preislich günstiger wie eine 780 und leicht stärker, die Preise drücken werden vermutlich.
Man rechnet mit einer Karte die minimal schneller ist wie die Titan und knapp billiger wie die 780 ist.


----------



## Monsjo (5. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Das Thema heißt eben PC für die Zukunft. Deswegen halte ich mir gerne alle Türen Offen.



Und genau das zeigt die Sinnlosigkeit deines Plans. 
Ein PC hat keine Zukunftssicherheit.
Was heute Highend ist, kann morgen Mittklasse sein, deswegen kauf dir ein ordentliches Netzeil eine große SSD und pack das Geld was übrig bleibt bis nächstes Jahr beiseite, vlt. kann man da wieder gut aufrüsten. 
Oder kauf dir eine Konsole, die hält auch die 5 Jahre gut durch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bissl nach geforscht...
> Das Netzteil ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, wenn du dir paar Tests dazu durchliest, der Rechner sollte aber dennoch laufen.
> Bei Gelegenheit holste dir demnächst ein hochwertigeres.
> Mal ehrlich es gibt Rechner die laufen zig Jahre mit den billigsten Netzteilen überhaupt, klar mag deins jetzt nicht Effizient/leise etc sein, klar gibt es weitaus bessere.
> ...


 
Sein Netzteil ist Crap. Willst du das etwa schön reden?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (5. September 2013)

Ja ok ich hab es verstanden. Aber darf ich mal fragen was ich mit einem besseren Netzteil für Leistungszuwachs im System habe? Weil dass ist mir nicht so klar. 

Und ich meinte ja auch nur dass ich es so lange noch behalte bis ich mich eben entschieden habe Ob ich nur eine Grafikkarte oder eben SLI benutze.


----------



## Monsjo (5. September 2013)

Ein Netzeil ist das Herz, des PCs und ne schlechte Pumpe will wohl niemand haben. 
Das Problem wird sein das dein Netzteil die zweite 780 nicht schaffen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja ok ich hab es verstanden. Aber darf ich mal fragen was ich mit einem besseren Netzteil für Leistungszuwachs im System habe? Weil dass ist mir nicht so klar.


 
Du hast überhaupt keinen Leistungszuwachs.
Wo soll der auch herkommen?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ja ok ich hab es verstanden. Aber darf ich mal fragen was ich mit einem besseren Netzteil für Leistungszuwachs im System habe? Weil dass ist mir nicht so klar.



Gute Netzteile sind wie eine Versicherung. Total unnötig, solange alles gut geht und wenn nicht, beisst man sich in den Hintern, dass man nicht "mehr" gemacht hat.


----------



## Monsjo (5. September 2013)

Nur das man sich bei Netzteilen schneller und öfter in den Hintern beißt.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (5. September 2013)

Ok ich gab verstanden. Corsair macht keine guten Netzteile! Aber dass CX600 hat doch ein 80Plus Zertifikat und Spannungsschutz. Es läuft jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. Und jetzt würde es ja nur noch um 3-4 Monate gehen.

Was könnte den eig. an meiner Hardware kaputt gehen wenn dass Netzteil am Arsch ist? Wie gesagt die ganzen Schutz Zertifikate hat dass Corsair.


----------



## heldarious (5. September 2013)

Wenn das Netzteil (gute und funktionierende) Schutzschaltungen hat geht nichts kaputt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Was könnte den eig. an meiner Hardware kaputt gehen wenn dass Netzteil am Arsch ist?



Theoretisch alles


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ok ich gab verstanden. Corsair macht keine guten Netzteile! Aber dass CX600 hat doch ein 80Plus Zertifikat und Spannungsschutz. Es läuft jetzt auch schon über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. Und jetzt würde es ja nur noch um 3-4 Monate gehen.



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden.
Corsair baut überhaupt keine Netzteile, als ist es Latte, ob Corsair gute oder schlechte Netzteile hat.
Es geht um den OEM Hersteller, also der, der das Netzteil wirklich baut. Bei Corsair gibt es verschiedene OEM Hersteller.
Die Modelle von Seasonic sind durchgehend brauchbar, aber teilweise veraltet. CWT ist eher unter Durchschnitt, einige sind brauchbar, andere Crap (die meisten Corsair Netzteil werden von CWT gefertigt).
Flextronics ist brauchbar, aber die haben einen billig Lüfter drin und sind somit dann doch nicht mehr brauchbar. Zu Chicony verkneife ich mir mal einen Kommentar.
Danach muss man schauen, wenn man sich Netzteile von Subvendor anschaut.
Und Subvendor gibt es viele. BeQuiet ist ebenfalls nur Subvendor, die bauen selbst auch keine Netzteile (nehmen aber Einfluss am Platinendesign beim OEM Hersteller).



Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Was könnte den eig. an meiner Hardware kaputt gehen wenn dass Netzteil am Arsch ist? Wie gesagt die ganzen Schutz Zertifikate hat dass Corsair.



Das ist das Dilemma. Mag sein, dass die Schutzschaltungen verbaut sind, aber keiner weiß, ob sie auch wirklich greifen. Das kann man nur ausprobieren durch Testen.
Sofern du es nur noch ein paar Monate nutzen willst, mach das. Wird schon klappen.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (6. September 2013)

So OK dann denke ich haben wir lange genug über dass Netzteil gschrieben und ich kann mir aus euren Beiträgen später dann eine gute Meinung bilden. Danke dafür erstmal. Ich denke wir haben uns jetzt auch lange genug mit der Hardware beschäftigt und es gibt wrscheinlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen.

So machen wir dann weiter. Also ich denke mal egal wie ich mich entscheide es wird ein echt guter Rechner mit genug Leistung. Doch was bringt gute Hardware ohne ein guten Monitor. Es gibt ja echt viele zur Zeit auf dem Markt auch Unterschiedliche. Full HD, WQHD und sogar noch mehr die verschiedensten Formate.

Also hier mal ein paar Fragen von mir zum Monitor:

Mein Budget für den Monitor ist ca. 350-400€

Auflösung:

FullHD, WQHD oder noch höher?

Format:

16:9, 16:10 und was haltet ihr von 21:9 Monitoren beim Zocken?

Zoll:

Ich dachte jetzt so an 27" oder eben bei einem 21:9 ist es ja 29"
Ist da zu viel eurer Meinung nach bei langen Zockertagen?

Hersteller:

Was für einen Hersteller habt ihr oder findet Ihr sehr gut? Was haltet ihr von diesen Import Monitoren aus Korea?

Anschlüsse:

Was sollte es für Anschlüsse geben? Reicht DVI oder muss es HDMI sein?

So ich denke dess ist jetzt erstmal dass wichtigste was ich wissen wollte. Ihr könnt auch gerne ein paar Kauf empfehlungen reinschreiben.

Hier kommen jetzt ein paar die ich rausgesucht habe.

Acer S275HLbmii (27 Zoll) Acer S5 Slim Line S275HLbmii, 27" (UM.HS5EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS VE278Q (27 Zoll) ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG Electronics Flatron 29EB93-P, 29" LG Electronics Flatron 29EB93-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier noch 2 Korea Modell:

★QNIX★ QX2710 LED Evolution http://www.ebay.de/itm/QNIX-QX2710-...9065?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19dd686649

★CROSSOVER★ NEW 2730MD LED 27" http://www.ebay.de/itm/CROSSOVER-NE...2231?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d612b387


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. September 2013)

von den beiden eher der qnix, aber der günstigere: *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution

denn der crossover ist die multi varinte mit sehr hohem inputlag


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Nimm den von pc-nutzer. 

21:9 ist ziemlich schlecht, es bringt kaum Vorteile da viele Spiele einfach gestreckt werden. 
Der Anschluss ist ebenfalls egal, ich finde DVI wegen der Schrauben am besten.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (6. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nimm den von pc-nutzer.
> 
> 21:9 ist ziemlich schlecht, es bringt kaum Vorteile da viele Spiele einfach gestreckt werden.
> Der Anschluss ist ebenfalls egal, ich finde DVI wegen der Schrauben am besten.



Naja zu den Monitoren aus Korea wollte ich ja erstmal wissen ob sie gut sind.

Und zudem dass wenige Games in 21:9 laufen. Ich hab bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Bericht gestoßen http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ssem-ultra-widescreen-gaming-test-940638.html. Und gerade BF4 wir 21:9 unterstützen. Ist schon bestätigt von DICE.


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Ne wir empfehlen den letzten Müll. 

Du willst wegen einem Spiel ein schlecht unterstütztes Bildformat kaufen?


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (6. September 2013)

Hähä, hast du denn Link überhaupt gelesen? Der zeigt genug Spiele die 21:9 Laufen. Und in Zukunft werden es bestimmt auch noch mehr?

Gibt es denn sonst niemand der mir bei meiner Suche helfen kann?


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2013)

Man kann es sich auch einfach machen, die 21:9-Auflösung im Treiber einstellen und dann quasi mit "Broadsampling" () spielen?


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Ist das wieder ein sag mir das ich recht habe, oder geh Ding? Das ist einfach so das man in 21:9 nicht gut spielen kann einfach, weil bei vielen Spielen das Blickfeld, gestreckt oder beschnitten wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2013)

Natürlich, es sieht auch sch... aus. Aber das ist dann das Problem vom TE, wenn er 21:9 haben will, kann er 21:9 haben xD


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Dann soll er sagen: Ich will den 21:9 und nicht so tun als ob er noch nachdenkt. 
Den Mist hatten wir schon mehrmals im Thread.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2013)

Wir geben unsere Meinung ab, begründen sie bestenfalls noch und der TE muss dann entscheiden. Wenn er sich dann für Blödsinn entscheidet, ist das weder unsere Schuld noch unser Problem^^


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (6. September 2013)

lol ich überlege es mir ja auch noch. Doch hat einer von euch schon auf einem 21:9 gezockt? Ich noch nie, natürlich wird's am Anfang ungewohnt sein. War es damals wo ich von Röhre also 4:3 auf 16:10 umgestiegen aber Mann hat sich schnell daran gewöhnt.

Ich will gar nicht dass ihr mir recht gebt. Aber dass menschliche Auge sieht eben am Besten 21:9 deswegen ist ja dass auch dass kinoformat so.
Aber ich kann ja auch Google benutzen und habe eben denn Beitrag über dann Monitor gefunden. Und die Spiele wo mir da aufgezählt werden finde ich schon einige. Und in Zukunft werden es denke ich immer mehr, gerade bei AAA-Titeln.

Der Preis ist halt doch seht teuer deswegen bin ich am Überlegen und wollte von euch eben ein Meinung hören und von jemanden der einen hat. 

Ich danke euch natürlich trotzdem für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Mag sein, dass Spielen gut ist, aber die täglichen Dinge sind dann eher nervend, weil sie nicht für die Breite ausgelegt sind.
Schau dir mal Webseiten an. die sehen auf 21:9 Monitoren richtig beschissen aus.


----------



## pepelepew (6. September 2013)

mich nerven homepages in 16:9 auf nem 27" wqhd monitor mitunter schon, weil sie nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, so viel breite auszufüllen, vor allem bei so ner hohen auflösung, ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das auf nem 21:9 noch schlimmer ist.

würde mir so n ding erst ma ausgiebig live ansehen bevor ich so viel geld versenke....

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (6. September 2013)

Ach ich sollte Vllt. noch hinzufügen dass ich meinen jetzigen Bildschirm als 2. Screen Benutzen werde. Also wäre dass Problem mit dem Surfen geklärt. Sorry hätte ich Vllt gleich mit Schreiben sollen.


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Ich schreibs noch ein letztes Mal!

Mit diesen Dingern lässt sich nicht und ich wiederhole nicht besser spielen, weil ein Großteil der Spiele einfach künstlich gestreckt, oder auch oben und unten beschnitten wird. 

Hol dir einen sehr guten Korea-IPS und genieße die feinere Auflösung in jedem Spiel da du von ihr auch was hast: Gegner werden feiner dargestellt, es ist für deine Augen besser und du hast ein Format was in Moment von fast allen Spielen unterstützt, meist sogar das bessere Sichtfeld hat. .


----------



## pepelepew (6. September 2013)

korea ips sind so FU*KING awesome!!

ich liebe meinen über alles.... jeden cent wert!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Die meisten Games sind für 16:9 ausgelegt, weil sie eben von der Konsole kommen.
Vereinzelt gibt es Games, die eine 21:9 Darstellung zwar hinbekommen, aber eben nur wenige unverzerrt.
Ich glaube Crysis 3 gehört dazu. Anno wiederum nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. September 2013)

Mit 21:9 wird es bestimmt viel spass machen, videos zu sehen (youtube und co)


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. September 2013)

200!!!!!!!  

Sorry der Kommentar musste jetzt einfach sein.


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

So, willst du trotzdem den 21:9 kaufen? Sag es einfach, dann ignorieren wir es und können uns auf andere Sachen konzentrieren.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. September 2013)

Wie gesagt ich weiß es noch nicht. Die Monitore aus Korea sind halt auch sehr gut, gerade vom Preis/Leistung.

Ich würde mir sofort einen 21:9 hollen aber der Preis ist halt doch sehr hoch.


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Dann kauf dir einen Korea-IPS. 
Was wir vom 21:9-Teil halten weißt du ja.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. September 2013)

Ja aber ich kann eure Bedenken eben nicht wircklich verstehen. Denn die spiele wo dann nicht auf 21:9 laufen kann ich ja trotzdem in FullHD zocken. Aberves gibt ja schon sehr viele Games die für 21:9 Optimiert sind. Bei shootern wie BF istves sogar ein orteil weil man mehr sieht. Und ich denke dass in Zukunft die meisten Games dieses Format Unterstützen werden. Und ich kann mir vorstellen dass in paar jahren 21:9 sogar zum Standard wird.

Und da ich ja meinen alten LCD behalte ist dass mit dem Surfen auch kein Problem und denn YouTube Videos. Also ich will hier jetzt echt nicht so klingen als ob ihr mir recht geben sollt. Dass sind nur meine Gedanken.


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Lass das doch bitte. 
Kauf dir den 21:9 und gut ist.


----------



## pepelepew (7. September 2013)

lies dir zum korea ips auf jeden fall den sammelthread im screen-unterforum durch ( zumindest den startpost und evtl die letzten 5-10 seiten ), schau dir youtube-videos zu verarbeitungsqualität und pixelfehlern an und geh noch mal tief in dich, die ips sind bis zu einem gewissen grad glücksspiel, aber wenn man gewinnt, dann jackpot! ich hab mit meinem eher verloren, da ich einfuhrumsatzsteuer UND zollabgabe zahlen musste und dann auch noch nen transportschaden hab, wegen dem ich jetzt seit 2 wochen in fast täglichem kontakt mit green-sum bin. ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es gut ausgehen wird, der insurance claim bei der dhl läuft, aber all den mist spart man sich, wenn man seinen screen nicht am anderen ende der welt einkauft.

all that aside, wqhd ist der überhammer, ich werde nie mehr auf full hd downgraden können!


ps: 200 posts und 20 seiten für nen beratungsthread sind nichts worauf man in irgendeiner weise stolz sein kann, ganz im gegenteil, es zeigt viel mehr, dass der TE ein beratungsresistenter und/oder entscheidungsunfreudiger wobbler ist...... mach zu den sack!



edit: mein gott, dann kauf den schrott für sche*i*ß-bielefeld 4 halt, aber denk dir doch keine mondstories aus, dass ein nischenformat zum industriestandard wird, umd dich vor uns (wohl eher vor dir selbst) für diese riesenschnapsidee zu rechtfertigen...nuff said!


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. September 2013)

Zum ersten hab ich ja noch über einen Monat zeit bis ich den PC kaufe. Warum soll ich da noch nich lange im voraus mich Damit Beschäftigen.
Und so wollte ich halt hier mit Leuten Diskutieren und ich fand viele Vorschläge auch schon sehr gut. Und es war ja eher als Joke gemeint mit denn 200.

Und zweitens, warum Mondstorys? Ich hatte ja bis jetzt ja aich nur FullHD. Deswegen kann ich anderes nicht beurteilen. Und kann da nur von Reviews berichten. Und es gibt einen sehr guten hier im Forum für 21:9 wo eben genug spiele auf dem Format Laufen.

Schnapsidee, Why? Es könnte gut sein dass dieses Format mal Standard wird. Es gibt doch auch genug die auf 3 Bildschirmen Zocken ist auch nicht viel anders. Und nur mal so ich war ja früher viel auf Lans und da haben sich diw Gamer auch lange gegen 16:10 gewert und man wurde nur dumm belächelt wenn man einen LCD zur Lan mitgebracht hat. Und heute benutzt jeder sogar 16:9. Du bestimmt auch oder kennst es gar nicht mehr anders.


----------



## pepelepew (7. September 2013)

es könnte auch gut sein, dass betamax, video 2000, laserdisc und hd-dvd im großen stil zurückkommen.......

mein gott, zum hundertsten mal: DANN MACH ES HALT! aber hör doch auf, andere überzeugen zu wollen, wenn es in wahrheit nur darum geht, es dir selbst schmackhaft zu machen. du wirst hier von den wenigsten ein endorsement  für ein nischenformat bekommen, welches für office-anwendungen, multi-windowing und bild/videobearbeitung konzipiert wurde, da es hier um GAMINGrechner geht, ende!


und damit bin ich auch raus aus diesem thread, das bringt ja alles nix.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2013)

Verstehe nicht warum die ganze Zeit "gestritten" wird.
Wenn er so einen Monitor holen mag, dann soll er es sich holen, schließlich seine Kohle, was nicht bedeutet, dass hier niemand seine Meinung diesbezüglich kund tun darf,
nur finde ich es langsam zu übertrieben und lang gezogen.

Dem TE rate ich, sich gründlichst zu informieren, sich eine Pro/Contra Liste anzulegen und dann zu schauen, was besser wäre.
Hier ist übrigens auch mal was zum lesen:
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 29EB93-P Teil 9

Unten kannst du dir auch mal ein Video dazu anschauen, was dort an mir hängen geblieben ist, ist die Aussage vom Tester, dass er seine Boxen etc an den Seiten gar nicht mehr sieht bzw wahr nimmt, wegen der Breite,
sondern gänzlich (auch wegen der Breite) das Game an sich wahrnimmt (Sichtfeld-technisch) 
Spiele, die solch eine Auflösung unterstützen findet er klasse anzusehen, nur bei AC3 haben ihn recht und links die schwarzen Bereiche gestört, kommt also drauf an, je nach game und den vorlieben des Käufers.
Weiterhin ist es auch für Filme Top geeignet und auch für office work bzw einfaches surfen.

Es ist halt ungewohnt und stößt deswegen eher auf Ablehnung, ich würd dem ganzen aber trotzdem eine Chance geben und nicht gleich abschreiben.
Der TE könnte es ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück geben, falls es ihm absolut nicht zusagt und da Geschmäcker verschieden sind,
würde ich ihm raten es selber zu testen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Das was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist, dass teilweise leider echt pampig geantwortet wird.
Hier ist im Endeffekt keiner gezwungen deine/meine/eure Meinung zu akzeptieren und falls nicht, mich dazu zu bewegen "pampiger" zu antworten.
Man sagt seine Meinung in einem angemessenen Ton, erklärt das warum und wieso und mehr kann man halt nicht tun.

Hier nun ein bsp Video: PC Gaming on a 21:9 LG Monitor with GTX Titans in 2-Way SLI - YouTube

Edit: Hier noch ein weiteres interessantes Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf7FcIgkgDY (am besten komplett anschauen)



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. November 2013)

Hi all,

war ja ein ganzes Stück Arbeit hier . Und auch es wurde sehr viel Diskutiert ja fast manchmal sogar gestritten XD. Ich war schon fast weg mir ein neues System zu hollen doch Battlefield 4 ist jetzt einfach zu Geil.

Habe mir jetzt ein paar schönen neue Hardware bestellt sollte am Wochenende ankommen. Der Preis ist jetzt doch um einiges Niedriger ausgefallen, daran seit auch ihr mit Schuld (Spaß). Durch eures viele Schreiben und denn Tipps
habe ich auf jedenfall einiges gelernt und wollte mich Hiermit auch nochmal bedanken.

Aber dass Lange warten hat sich ja echt gelohnt bei dem Preisfall der Grafikkarten.

Hier nun meine Bestellung

Mainboard: Asus H87-Pro 60090 - Asus H87-Pro (C2) Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670 Intel Core i5 4670 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Grafikkarte: 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 49292 - 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

SSD-Festplatte: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC

War jetzt bisschen über 700,- denke mal für die Leistung ist dass echt gut.

Also Danke nochmal.

Gruß Jake


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

CPU wäre der i5-4570 günstiger und ebenfalls ausreichend gewesen, und SSD wäre ein Samsung SSD 840 EVO oder Crucial m500 besser. Aber was soll's, Du hast ja schon bestellt. Viel Spaß mit den neuen Sachen


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. November 2013)

Ja stimmt schon dass der 4570 gereicht hätte, aber die 20,- waren es mir wert. Und bei der SSD wollt ich nicht den Namen von Samsung bezahlen.


----------



## Monsjo (7. November 2013)

Ich sag da mal nichts zu.  

Hättest du einfach nochmal gefragt hättest du was besseres bekommen können, aber du hast auch nicht ganz ins Klo gegriffen.


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Und bei der SSD wollt ich nicht den Namen von Samsung bezahlen.



Die Sache hat einen winzig kleinen Haken, denn die Samsung SSD 840 Evo wäre günstiger gewesen  : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-7T_917097.html


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. November 2013)

Ok ja dass wusste ich jetzt nicht. Habe gar nicht nachgeschaut. Naja so Groß wird der Unterschied schon nicht sein.

Ach und ich habe noch eine Frage. Muss mann bei einer geschlossenen Wasserkühlung die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln. Wenn ja kann man auch einfaches Destelliertes Wasser mit Frostzschutzmittel benutzen?

Habe für denn CPU die Corsair H70. Müsste ja für denn i5 4670 reichen.


----------



## Monsjo (7. November 2013)

Jep einfach mit einer Spritze, dass Loch musst du dann mit einem Fahrradflickzeug stopfen.  


Oder einfach einen kleinen Luftkühler drauf und fertig: Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Ok ja dass wusste ich jetzt nicht. Habe gar  nicht nachgeschaut. Naja so Groß wird der Unterschied schon nicht sein.
> 
> Ach  und ich habe noch eine Frage. Muss mann bei einer geschlossenen  Wasserkühlung die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln. Wenn ja kann man auch  einfaches Destelliertes Wasser mit Frostzschutzmittel benutzen?
> 
> Habe für denn CPU die Corsair H70. Müsste ja für denn i5 4670 reichen.



Ja, naja. Die Leistung bei den SSD's mit Sandforce Controller bricht eher ein, als bei den meisten anderen Controllern. Da hilft nur ein Secure Erase, dann sind aber alle Daten futsch 

Außerdem erreichen Sandforce SSD's die versprochenen maximalen Lese- und Schreibraten nur mit extrem komprimierbaren Daten, das ist nur ein Marketing-Trick und hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

Bei einer Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung musst / kannst Du die Flüssigkeit nicht wechseln.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei einer Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung musst / kannst Du die Flüssigkeit nicht wechseln.


 
Kann man schon, wenn man das nötige Now-How + Werkzeug hat .


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Ja, aber prinzipiell sind diese Kompakt-Fertigkühlungen wartungsfrei


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (7. November 2013)

Also Monsjo ich besitze die Wassrkühlung ja schon, also in meinem jetzigen System. Die anlage Läuft ca. 3 Jahre.

Ich habe deshalb gefragt da mein Kumpel, von dem ich denn jetzigen Rechner hab, mir gesagt hat man müsste die Flüssigkeit wechseln. Ich hab selber schon gedacht dass es nicht geht bei so solchen.

Aber was denkt ihr zur Leistung der Wasserkühlung wird sie reichen für dwnn neuen Prozessor?


----------



## Monsjo (7. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, du könntest die sogar weglassen. Aber zu gut kühlen kann man nicht.


----------

